# A.R Rahman Wins Oscar ....!!!!



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2009)

A.R Rahman has just now won two oscar awards ....
*www.highheelconfidential.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/a-r-rahman-oscar-luncheon.jpg


just the news first...


----------



## Coool (Feb 23, 2009)

congo to ARR...
slumdog also bags 6 oscars..


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 23, 2009)

congrats ARR !!!!


----------



## praveenwpi (Feb 23, 2009)

Born in Middle class ,lost his father @ 8,Never completed school,Started composing music at 9.He has acheived all this through sheer hardwork.Great inspiration to all


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 23, 2009)

7th oscar for slumdog. and congrtulations to A. R. Rahman.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 23, 2009)

congo 2 arr


----------



## Coool (Feb 23, 2009)

update: 8 oscars to slumdog....


----------



## Pragadheesh (Feb 23, 2009)

ya slumdog won oscar in everything except sound editing and o saya song(as jai ho already won d best song). it won 8 out of 10 nominations while benjamin button won just 3.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 23, 2009)

Saluting you Rehman for making us proud!!


----------



## krazzy (Feb 23, 2009)

81st Academy Awards nominees and winners


----------



## din (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent. Thats a great news. Hearty Congrats To Rahman.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah well...good news for all ARR fans.... but Slumdog wasn't his best by any stretch of imagination ... he's done way better before...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 23, 2009)

It is good day for indian music


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

cool


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 23, 2009)

Yup, Slumdog got 8, saw the oscars. EXCELLENT WORK!!!

BTW - Anne Hathway LOOKED Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats to arr . . Question  why cant indian directors win oscar or make some name in oscar . .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 23, 2009)

red_devil said:


> yeah well...good news for all ARR fans.... but Slumdog wasn't his best by any stretch of imagination ... he's done way better before...



Quite right. ARR has done better work than 'Jai Ho'. Did India need a director from Hollywood to tell Indians what A.R.Rahman is capable of?   If talent was to be recognized, then the films of Satyajit Ray's, Mrinal Sen's, etc would have been flooded by Academy Awards.

What is the film showcasing? The slums of India??  Does not make me proud.

Anyways congratulations to ARR and his colleagues.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> BTW - Anne Hathway LOOKED Beautiful!!!!!!


She looks like a pale zombie...lulz


phuchungbhutia said:


> Congrats to arr . . Question  why cant indian directors win oscar or make some name in oscar . .


Because we live in third world ! 


digitized said:


> Quite right. ARR has done better work than 'Jai Ho'. Did India need a director from Hollywood to tell Indians what A.R.Rahman is capable of?   If talent was to be recognized, then the films of Satyajit Ray's, Mrinal Sen's, etc would have been flooded by Academy Awards.
> 
> What is the film showcasing? The slums of India??  Does not make me proud.
> 
> Anyways congratulations to ARR and his colleagues.


Yeah Slumdog's music sucked IMO. A R Rahman has already made his best music long before.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats to ARR, but like red_devil and digitized mentioned, he's belted out MUCH better compositions than SDM's Jai Ho.... I still cannot believe he got an Oscar for this. If there were nominations before for his songs, he would still be winning Oscars, but not for SDM. But, what saddens me is SDM also win in the Best Picture category  I'm glad that Benjamin...... won the awards in the right category


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2009)

digitized said:


> Quite right. ARR has done better work than 'Jai Ho'. Did India need a director from Hollywood to tell Indians what A.R.Rahman is capable of?   If talent was to be recognized, then the films of Satyajit Ray's, Mrinal Sen's, etc would have been flooded by Academy Awards.
> 
> What is the film showcasing? The slums of India??  Does not make me proud.
> 
> Anyways congratulations to ARR and his colleagues.




its really shame we give hundreds and hundreds of movies and only sand out to take on oscar ,,, but even them cant go into the oscar.. this is seriuosly bad...

leave about wht film is show casing .... isnt it not present in india ???


----------



## RMN (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats to ARR.has made us Indians proud!
but he has done way better works than this.
and Slumdog was a very good movie but not Oscar worthy.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats to AR. Rehman and I'm not least bit happy for Slumdog winning the oscars.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2009)

*Why Indian directors are not gettings Oscars?*

Oscars are given to movies produced by Hollywood studios and not to movies done by studios in corners of earth. If Indian director want to make entry to oscars, he/she should collaborate with Hollywood studio and register the movie as Hollywood movie.

If you guys think that Indian movies should win more Oscars, then why can't Bangladeshi, Burmese, Afghan and other country movies win Filmfare or IIFA awards?? Why are Filmfare/IIFA awards given to movies made in Bollywood?

*Why ARR got award for SDM when he made better work in the past?*

Because earlier work was not under hollywood's umbrellas. For god's sake, they are awards for USA movie industry. And SDM's music is fresh air for Hollywood. We have been listening to ARR's music since we were wearing chaddi's. We have experience lot of his music and melody. This is the beginning for Hollywood for Rahman's magic. Now, listen to Music from other soundtracks and you will know why SDM Soundtrack got the award.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes.. Though the Oscars are not equal to the genius's musical knowledge and his past records, it gave an international recognition to the maestro for expanding our carnatic / hindustani musics to the world.  Every Indian should proud of him.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 23, 2009)

congo rahman!


----------



## Ron (Feb 23, 2009)

Congo Rehaman

@dessibond
Well said Bro!


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 23, 2009)

A Nation of a Billion going crazy over a 10 lb gold plated statue of a Nude Man....... Not to mention the obnoxious film that slumdog was and the crass cacophony that rahman came up with !!  like it will change the status of India in any way ???

Still congrats


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2009)

@mehra, did you take your GRE test recently??


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

^^he is not Indian


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 23, 2009)

Man he deserves to get that one , many people r addicted to his music ,


----------



## eggman (Feb 23, 2009)

Congo to ARR. He deserved it, even if not for Jai Ho...he is a genius .......
And Oscars for best pic to SD is very sad!!! There has been many better films than this cliche' pile  just in '08 alone.....both in hollywood or bollywood or some other woods!!! Maybe they wanted a feelgood movie to win in this depressing recession time !!!(ben button, milk , kate winslet dies and frost was a bad man!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 23, 2009)

I heard Mr.Boyle is making another movie here in Mumbai and this time its all about our Indian culture and tradition so let's see how that turns out to be..


----------



## x3060 (Feb 24, 2009)

its so sad that we need a westerner to bang an award for us...anyways, congrats to the award winners. lets hope that our industry tries and makes good movies in collaboration with foreigners.

but anyways even if rahman has lost his golden days touch , he deserved one for what he has given to our people so long.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ Maybe thats the reason why it won awards in first place??!! I mean, I've seen almost all the movies nominated for various categories in Oscars 2009. While I feel Slumdog Millionaire deserved some awards IMHO it didn't deserve all the 8 awards it won. And A.R.Rahman should've won an award at the Oscars long ago. Its just that this year the gap was filled up by this award tho I feel its the wrong movie for which he won an award.


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2009)

x3060 said:


> but anyways even if rahman has lost his golden days touch



no he has not!!


----------

